# Odd growth on a deer?



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got out for opening opening day. Love this morning and always look forward to it. Didn't work out so well for me but our youngest hunting got his first deer. 11 years old and his first one is a buck. Thing is when we got to it we found some crazy growths all over it. You will see in the pictures was was on its head and leg but these things were all over its body. Anybody know what these are or ever seen this on a deer? I have seen quite a few deer and never seen this.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/84/304650/28288-1474769166.jpg[/IMG
Sucked seeing the deer like this but the boy was still pumped [IMG]http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/84/304650/28288-1474769226.jpg


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

-


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

Deer warts. Horrible looking, but they eventually go away and the deer is fine.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

livin legend said:


> Deer warts. Horrible looking, but they eventually go away and the deer is fine.


Hate to say it but this buck got discarded. We called our game warden and he said the same thing....you can eat it. But he also said he wouldn't eat it. That doesn't make you feel to good


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are fibromas. They only grow on the skin. The meat is fine.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hopefully the warden let the boy keep the rack of his first trophy. When I was 12 I harvested my first buck hunting with my grandpa in Pennsylvania, noticed a large growth on it's back and turned it in the the warden, and they wouldn't let me keep the rack. Hope times have changed.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Yes, he was able to keep the rack so at least that was one positive. As with you Bprice he was in the stand with his grandpa. Bad outcome with the meat but a memory that neither of them will forget.


----------



## livin legend (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm glad that he was able to keep the rack. Awesome


----------

